# Germany vs Australia - to settle - Your honest opinion



## cheesy_pizza

Hallo,

I'm an IT professional currently residing in Australia. I'm currently working in my field (less than 1 year) on a permanent basis and I'm hoping to get my PR.

I have been to Germany 2-3 times (Work and Family) and I immediately fell in love with everything about Germany. (nature, culture, tradition, easy access to other countries, snow  and of course the beer) 

I have some close relatives in Germany who could help me to find some jobs there, but I'm in a dilemma between Germany Vs Australia. 

I like AU and I love the 'laid-back' culture and I'm pretty used to it. What I don't like about AUS is, it's far away from almost every country in the world, and it's not a travelers paradise, it's not glamorous as Europe. 
But I have a straight pathway to my PR and I sense a future here.

Is it a good idea to go to Germany on a Work visa without getting my Aus PR? 

I'm married and my spouse's profile is almost same as mine. 

Profle:
5+ years as IT professional
German - Couple of words to be honest 

Thank you


----------



## Nononymous

They are both out of the World Cup, so that's no longer a deciding factor.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

How many times have you been to Germany? Perhaps visit a few more times and see if it's just an infatuation or something more? 

End of the day in a few decades we are all gone for good so if you're at that stage where you can pivot fast and craft a new adventure - why not 🙂

Sorry if that doesn't help much. 



Nononymous said:


> They are both out of the World Cup, so that's no longer a deciding factor.


This made me snort out loud real good HAHA


----------



## neo-the-one

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I'm an IT professional currently residing in Australia. I'm currently working in my field (less than 1 year) on a permanent basis and I'm hoping to get my PR.
> 
> I have been to Germany 2-3 times (Work and Family) and I immediately fell in love with everything about Germany. (nature, culture, tradition, easy access to other countries, snow  and of course the beer)
> 
> I have some close relatives in Germany who could help me to find some jobs there, but I'm in a dilemma between Germany Vs Australia.
> 
> I like AU and I love the 'laid-back' culture and I'm pretty used to it. What I don't like about AUS is, it's far away from almost every country in the world, and it's not a travelers paradise, it's not glamorous as Europe.
> But I have a straight pathway to my PR and I sense a future here.
> 
> Is it a good idea to go to Germany on a Work visa without getting my Aus PR?
> 
> I'm married and my spouse's profile is almost same as mine.
> 
> Profle:
> 5+ years as IT professional
> German - Couple of words to be honest
> 
> Thank you



Well I am an IT Professional in Germany and I am thinking of moving to Aus. So kind of opposite to you.  So you do not like Australia just because it is far away from rest of the world? What are some other points that you dont like about Aus?

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## ravisaavi

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I'm an IT professional currently residing in Australia. I'm currently working in my field (less than 1 year) on a permanent basis and I'm hoping to get my PR.
> 
> I have been to Germany 2-3 times (Work and Family) and I immediately fell in love with everything about Germany. (nature, culture, tradition, easy access to other countries, snow  and of course the beer)
> 
> I have some close relatives in Germany who could help me to find some jobs there, but I'm in a dilemma between Germany Vs Australia.
> 
> I like AU and I love the 'laid-back' culture and I'm pretty used to it. What I don't like about AUS is, it's far away from almost every country in the world, and it's not a travelers paradise, it's not glamorous as Europe.
> But I have a straight pathway to my PR and I sense a future here.
> 
> Is it a good idea to go to Germany on a Work visa without getting my Aus PR?
> 
> I'm married and my spouse's profile is almost same as mine.
> 
> Profle:
> 5+ years as IT professional
> German - Couple of words to be honest
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

I am also planning to get a work visa for Germany but not sure of the process . I had already applied for the PR for Australia.

Can you please suggest that , is there a separate thread for getting work visa for Germany?
would be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## Fineart

Hi cheesy_pizza,

I registered here just to comment on your question as I feel some sort of ethical obligation to do so, not kidding.

(I am a US citizen and I have been living in Germany for all my live -just to give you an idea about my situation.)

I wonder whether you have an idea about the current political situation in Germany/ Europe.

It´s kind of messed up, you know.

There have never been more Germans leaving Germany than these days and that´s for a pretty obvious reason.

Didn´t yourrelatives tellyou about that?

My guess for you would be

1. to get some more information about what´s happening over here ( and also about the taxes)
and
2. just don´t do it, chances you will regret it soon are high.

(I usually don´t believe in giving advice as I think it´s almost impossible to know what´s good or bad for someone else -but apparently sometime things are quite obvious)

You asked for an honest opinion and mine - straightforward -is that you really need to think that over again.


----------



## aviontraveler

The first thing you will notice about Germany is the high cost of many things, depending where you work. I'm a retired Aussie living in Munich which is the most expensive part of the country. Health insurance cost will shock you and it is compulsory and the cost is calculated as a percentage of your income. I made an error in my first application for insurance and had a bill of 700 Euros per month until I adjusted the figure and now only pay 425 Euros - I'm a single man with British/EU/Australian citizenship. Rent in Munich is about the highest in the country, higher than Berlin but also, Munich has the lowest unemployment figures in Germany and it is a fantastic place to live, no question - safe, clean, busy, a million things to do and there is a surf board shop here ???? Oh yeah, wave riders. It's strange to see and SUV with a surf board on the roof.


----------



## Nononymous

Fineart said:


> I wonder whether you have an idea about the current political situation in Germany/ Europe.
> 
> It´s kind of messed up, you know.
> 
> There have never been more Germans leaving Germany than these days and that´s for a pretty obvious reason.


Too many Nazis, too many immigrants, or both?


----------



## Fineart

Nononymous said:


> Too many Nazis, too many immigrants, or both?


Both I guess.

But it´d go beyond the scope to discuss the nazi topic as that mindset shows up in a lot of variations,behaviors and is -ironically - all but limited to the far right.

So I´d perfere to say that there is a problem with radicals across the spectrum.

Plus the EU,besides from breaking apart piece by piece, in general is home to huge and ongoing crisis in such fields as currency, economics and social issues.

(Not to mention the moribund pension system in Germany that is most certain to collaps somewhen around 2030)

I think that should be taken into account if cheesy_pizza wonders whether giving away the chance for an Australian PR is the best possible choice.


----------



## Nononymous

For what it's worth, when I spend my annual two to four weeks in Berlin, life looks pretty damn sunny, and my friends, both Germans and expats, are all prosperous and content.


----------



## Fri.Ze

Unfortunately you´re right but if he comes to germany he has the chance to join several football parties or get to know german "public viewing".
I also think that the german team have a higher chance to win at least somthing at a big turnament


----------



## sameer_vbd

Hello cheesy_pizza,

Well, I am on the same boat, sort of! I am evaluating the options for me and were thinking of these two countries.

I have been asked to travel Germany for work but I am waiting on my Invite for Aus PR which I assume would be around the end of this year. Dilemma: Going to Germany and roam around Europe else save the money for the PR (strict budget). I am going for Aus PR considering my age point will start dropping off and there will be no PR route available for me.

If you have Age by your side, I would recommend Germany! Remember you need take all pros and cons into the consideration which I assume you already sorted out. 

HTH

Cheers


----------



## plcaau

Both countries are beautiful. Like others have said - spend time in both and see which you prefer.


----------



## Fineart

I have found an intersting article about how much expats in Germany like it there, unfortunately I can´t post the link unlessmy psot counter reached 5


----------



## Fineart

I´m still working on it....


----------



## Fineart

allright here it is



Ausländische Fachkräfte mögen Deutschland nicht


----------



## Fineart

me, onc eagain

I just found a link to the study the article reffers to

https://www.internations.org/expat-insider/


----------



## Nononymous

Fineart said:


> allright here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Ausländische Fachkräfte mögen Deutschland nicht


Are you aware that the title translates as "Foreign Workers Do Not Like Germany"?


----------



## Fineart

Sure.

And they have good reason not do so.

That´s why my recommendation was - and still is - to stay in Australia.

Don´t you think it´s usefull to know about the shady sides before deciding whether to move somewhere - or rather to forget about it?


----------



## Nononymous

Fineart said:


> Sure.
> 
> And they have good reason not do so.
> 
> That´s why my recommendation was - and still is - to stay in Australia.
> 
> Don´t you think it´s usefull to know about the shady sides before deciding whether to move somewhere - or rather to forget about it?


Ah. Your earlier post said "intersting article about how much expats in Germany like it there" which suggested you'd missed the "nicht".


----------



## Fineart

I see.

I tried to add a grain of irony to it, like...

how do they like it? - not too much


----------



## wadistance

I’m an Australian who lives in Germany

It depends what you want. 

Do you want a country with a rich history, average coffee, easy to get around, lots of rainy days (except in Freiburg), good football and a pretty good work/life balance?

Or do you want great beaches close by, very decent weather year round, insufferable politicians and regulation, brilliant coffee, high cost of living, relaxed lifestyle and good wages?

Happy to help further 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza

Guys, Danke for all your inputs...

It's turned out to be AUS PR pathway is getting harder and harder... I'm just waiting till December to gain 1 year AUS experience, and I will reconsider of applying for jobs in Germany...

Again, Danke &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
Prost!!


----------



## cheesy_pizza

wadistance said:


> I’m an Australian who lives in Germany
> 
> It depends what you want.
> 
> Do you want a country with a rich history, average coffee, easy to get around, lots of rainy days (except in Freiburg), good football and a pretty good work/life balance?
> 
> Or do you want great beaches close by, very decent weather year round, insufferable politicians and regulation, brilliant coffee, high cost of living, relaxed lifestyle and good wages?
> 
> Happy to help further
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love AUS, no second doubts! But if you ask me to chose one of those two, I would pick Germany, twice! 
How would you compare the work culture?


----------



## cheesy_pizza

Fineart said:


> Hi cheesy_pizza,
> 
> I registered here just to comment on your question as I feel some sort of ethical obligation to do so, not kidding.
> 
> (I am a US citizen and I have been living in Germany for all my live -just to give you an idea about my situation.)
> 
> I wonder whether you have an idea about the current political situation in Germany/ Europe.
> 
> It´s kind of messed up, you know.
> 
> There have never been more Germans leaving Germany than these days and that´s for a pretty obvious reason.
> 
> Didn´t yourrelatives tellyou about that?
> 
> My guess for you would be
> 
> 1. to get some more information about what´s happening over here ( and also about the taxes)
> and
> 2. just don´t do it, chances you will regret it soon are high.
> 
> (I usually don´t believe in giving advice as I think it´s almost impossible to know what´s good or bad for someone else -but apparently sometime things are quite obvious)
> 
> You asked for an honest opinion and mine - straightforward -is that you really need to think that over again.


Dear Fineart, thank you for your fine reply and time! :amen:
Well, myself hasn't been exposed to the real situation there as I have been there only for a very short couple of trips. 
Well, my relatives haven't told me anything big they have told me about the current situation with asylum seekers. 
If I speak honestly, this is not what I really want but taking my chances to settle in a country which has quality living conditions.


----------



## wadistance

cheesy_pizza said:


> I love AUS, no second doubts! But if you ask me to chose one of those two, I would pick Germany, twice!
> How would you compare the work culture?



This video absolutely nails it. You work hard when you’re working, but weekends are a different story 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

